# Updated photos of the super speedway



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

HELLO JUST WANTED TO SHOW THE PROGRESS OF THE TRACK ITS BEEN AWHILE, THERE WAS A FEW GUYS WANTING TO SEE THE COPPER TAPE ON THE TRACK , ITS BEEN ON THERE NOW FOR 3 YEARS AND STILL HOLDIN UP GREAT,NOW WE GOT IT HOOKED UP ON BATTERYS SINCE THE POWER SUPPLY DIED ,REALLY FAST CLEAN POWER AND THE CARS RUN NICE AND COOL, JUST BORED AND LIKE THIS SITE SO FIGURED TO PUT SOME NEWER PICS UP. JUST A STUPID QUESTION BUT IF A GUY WAS TO SELL THIS WHAT WOULD YOU THINK IT WOULD BE WORTH I GOT A GUY THAT W:wave:ANTS THIS THING BAD BUT HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO ASK FOR IT,WAS THINKIN ABOUT BUILDIN A ROUTED TRACK . IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT GO TO MY PHOTO ALBUM. THANKS


----------



## tdady216 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Beautiful....*

I love banked curves....awesome, I got a long way 2 go.... Thanks 4 the inspiration.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome and fast :freak:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*ol frankinstein*

thanks guys yes there was alot of work put into it ,not bad for plastic track, really fast wanting to get the timing system hooked up anyone no of any free downloads of any thing i was looking at slot race manager anyone no anything about it.. thanks


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very interesting.... lots of questions...*

Hi R75.... Great job. Quite a bit of work over time, but sounds like it was all really worth it. Can you tell us what problems you had with your sectional track before you put down the copper tape and then what problems were solved as a result of doing that? Was there any down side or unexpected problems? Did you have to tie in power taps somehow to the tape or did you just lay it on the existing rails and the power just transfers through? Also, I've never worked with the copper tape, so I had this idea in my mind that the tape's adhesive might act like an insulator between the old rail and the copper. I guess that's not the case though. As you apply it to the track do you have to use one very long continuous piece or can you start and stop at points where needed and just over lap the tape??? :wave:


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

the copper tape was the best thing ever well atleast with our track ,the problem we was having is with so many homemade pieces the cars would want to die in spots even with power taps ,so we got the tape from hobby lobby for stained glass windows like 3/16 wide with the sticky back stuff sticks great been on the track for 3 years now what i done was run the roll out on each lane and rub it in real good and i soldered it at the joint to the rail and it works great no more dead cars and the track is really fast but this track has been finished with auto body glazing putty on all the joints exept main front straight because people lean on it and i didnt want it to all crack up and its got cork road bed on all the edges thats been puttied also for more runnin room with the road bed walls glued on edge to each other and the painted really the track in person looks like a 1/24 track, if you need any more questions just respond back i get on here alot just really never post much dont no anyone on here but its cool theres a bunch of track heads like me. any ideas about a timing system cheap . thanks for comments makes it worth while.


----------

